# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Logiciel Bitmap *.xbm

## Luke spywoker

Salut les pythons,
Est-ce-que quelqu'un connait un logiciel sous Linux permettant de faire des bitmap d'extension *.xbm pour les insrer dans Tkinter. ::ccool:: 
Ou est-ce-que Tkinter accepte d'autre format pour les bitmap que je ne connait pas. ::calim2:: 
Merci de vos rponses et bon python a vous.

----------


## VinsS

Salut,

Tu ne peux pas les exporter sous ce format  partir d'une appli quelconque ?

J'utilise cet export avec Qt qui prend ce format en charge.
J'entends par l qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'une seule ligne de code spcifique  ce format,
il suffit de le choisir.

----------


## Spitfire 95

GIMP
Et Tkinter prend en charge les gif

----------


## pacificator

imagemagick



```
pacificator@zeus:~/Bureau$ convert image1.jpg test.xbm
```

----------


## afranck64

Hallo,

Tu peux galement te servir de ImageTk disponible dans PIL. Avec tu as les classes "PhotoImage" et "BitmapImage" qui te permettent de charger des fichiers utilisablent via Tkinter.(Mais BitmapImage...). Pour ce qui est de PhotoImage, il t'est possible d'ouvrir n'importe quel fichier image (support par PIL en mode lecture) pour produire une instance, qui peut ensuite tre utilise comme la classe Tkinter.PhotoImage.



```

```

@+ Tschs.

----------


## Luke spywoker

Je pensais que, corriger moi si je me trompe, les bitmaps taient des images coder sur deux bit en deux couleurs:
-un noir pour le fond & l'autre de la couleur voulue surement blanc par dfaut.
et que c'etait Le format d'image noir et blanc pour les curseurs de souris et les icones d'antant on peut dbattre du sujet. ::calim2:: 

Je savais deja qu'il tait possible de changer de format en changeant l'extension. ::ccool:: 

Et merci du tipp de afrank64 pour l'utilisation de la classe PhotoImage. ::ccool:: 

Je viens de voir qu'il tait possible de customiser  et de crer des widgets personnaliser avec Tkinter WCK 1.1.1 en codant en pure python et en C si affinit et que l'implmentation est disponible pour Python 3 (Tkinter 3000 implementation)...
Si sa vous intresse: http://effbot.org/zone/wck.htm 

Sur ce bon python a vous. ::ccool::

----------


## Luke spywoker

.Je reviens sur le sujet car crise de haine devant mon cran ne voulant pas m'afficher des images avec Tkinter...
-Changer de format en renommant ne fonctionne pas avec Linux ou Linux a un pb avec les gif...
-Il exite un excellent programme pour faire des bitmaps sous Linux il s'appele: KIconEdit
de nombreux formats sont pris en charge notamment *.xbm mais pas *.gif.
Mais je n'arrive pas a faire afficher une bitmap a Tkinter:


```

```

Quoi que je mette a pb ici: le chemin absolut ou relatif l'interpreteur dit qu'il nest pas dfinis j'ai aussi essayer avec file=pb ici sa ne marche pas non plus...
La meme technique marche pas avec les gif mais la fenetre est blanche a la place d'afficher l'image... ::calim2:: 

fichier image fait chi.., fichier fait chi.., fait chi..!!! ::aie:: 

sous windows sa ne marche pas non plus.
Si quelqu'un voit ou est mon erreur merci de me le signaler. ::ccool:: 

Le prog KIconEdit est bien pour faire des bitmap xbm je le recommande. ::ccool::

----------

